# Hi! I am Mark from Irvine California



## markdneck (May 26, 2007)

I have always been a science fan ... as a layman anyway. I have had microscopes since I was a kid, go to museums, watch all the science shows and nature shows on TV, etc. As a child I collected butterflies and insects and I have had tarantullas as pets. A few years ago I had a "mini-ranch" in nearby Riverside County. I raised pigs and lambs, had pet African goats and all kinds of pairs, male and female animals as I love baby animals. I named them all, like my pair of turkeys were "Ike and Tina Turkey". My daughter is married to a marine biologist who is a great source of science tidbits for me. I work as a volunteer for a couple local cat charities. I have two "rescue" cats who I adore and I have a great, colorful as heck Beta fish named "Junior".

I am taking an early retirement while my wife has to work for another year (retires from the US Postal Service next year at their retirement age of 55.) I have some time on my hands to "play". I have always been fascinated by mantids and so I am going to get one (or more!) now. I think it is great that you guys can help with info on like how to hang up an egg case and what kind of enclosure to purchase. I have an unused goldfish tank that I though maybe would work if I can get a mesh top for it and I will buy a small terrarium at Petco today.

I ordered a couple of Chinese Mantid eegg cases on line, I think it as 3 for $12,50 including freight. I want something bigger and flashier for my terrarium, a "giant something or other.

Thanks again

Mark Neckameyer - Irvine California in Southern California

Thanks for the info you have provided to me already.


----------



## Ian (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mark


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2007)

Welcome. Chinese mantids are large but the nymphs can be difficult to raise. I suggest an african mantis.


----------



## robo mantis (May 26, 2007)

Welcome  you can hotglue the eggs to the side (seems to work the best). Or you can hang them with a needle and thread (you do this by running the needle through the back in the protective foam). As seen below:







and this is what they look like hatching (they are yellow when they first come out but turn brown when their skin hardens).






I hope this helps message me if you have other questions! You can also check out my site (it is a good beginner site it talks about everything from raising to breeding). Heres the link http://robomantis.tumblr.com/


----------



## wuwu (May 26, 2007)

welcome mark! we're neighbors. i live right on the border of santa ana/irvine/costa mesa aka south coast metro. i graduated from UCI.


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2007)

Welcome, Mark!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 26, 2007)

Hey another small farmer, not meaning you are small, but your farm, oh well! welcome :lol:


----------

